# 93 Monaco Dynasty Speedometer problem



## villelobos (May 25, 2010)

Hi Folks, I have a 93 Dynasty with an 8.3 Cummins and Allison World 6 speed automatic. On the last outing the speedometer began to read slow, like 15 mph at an actual 50 mph. Seems to be worse when the coach is cold, but never works correctly. Cruise failed to come back to life after the TCM was replaced a couple of years ago, don't know if the two are related. It is a Dixson analog unit. Thanks, jack


----------



## rsssc (May 26, 2010)

Re: 93 Monaco Dynasty Speedometer problem

I have a 98 monaco Dyansty named "ISSUES".  MY spedo is 15 MPH fast. I cleaned out the pick up sensor on the side of the transmission with no fix.  The repair shop wants to replace the head that mounts in the dash but since the Monaco coach went belly up- parts are hard to find and pricey.  If you find a fix please post it as I am still looking for one.   Thanks,  ROGER


----------



## Litefoot (May 26, 2010)

RE: 93 Monaco Dynasty Speedometer problem

Talked with one guy who hard speedy problems, ended up being a bad ground on the back on the speedometer
Just food for thought;
  Roy


----------

